# Anticipation



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Benji and Lizzie *LOVE* Gouda cheese. My DH enjoys indulging them every weekend with their favorite treat. They RUN to the kitchen as soon as the box is opened. Their expression is priceless to watch......Lizzie gets so excited if the treat is not in her mouth within seconds of her arrival in the kitchen. She starts jumping....and Benji tries to quiet her down...:biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Poornima, your babies re SO cute!!! I cannot wait to see you guys when you come East. August 10th is my next playdate - put it on your calendar!!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

HaHa...they sure are happy to see that cheese!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

How cute! Love the jumping one and the last one. So much excitement!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

They are adorable. Yes, you have to come to the next playdate. It is very easy to get to.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Lizzie's expression is so cute. She is literally grinning. They are both adorable.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Adorable! I think Lizzie is smiling too :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I love cheese too! Poornima- it was nice to meet you and I have to tell you Benji has the most gorgeous coat! Seeing it in person, Leslie and I were talking how glossy it was on the way home!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I love cheese too! Poornima- it was nice to meet you and I have to tell you Benji has the most gorgeous coat! Seeing it in person, Leslie and I were talking how glossy it was on the way home!


Thanks Amanda! It was so lovely to meet you and Leslie too. Thanks for compliments on Benji's coat. I love it too since it is easy to take care of.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Say Cheese! They are smiling! I haven't tried cheese yet as a treat. I think I'll have to!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Poornima~ I love the expression on Lizzie's face. Like Susan said, she's totally grinning :biggrin1:

It was great to meet you at the play date and, yes, Amanda and I both admire Benji's coat. It is beautiful! I'd love it if Tori's adult coat turns out half as nice as his.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

They are both so cute, but I have to say I do think Lizzie LOVES cheese.  Cicero cries for his morning meal because I sprinkle a little cheese on it -- and he gobbles!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Poornima~ I love the expression on Lizzie's face. Like Susan said, she's totally grinning :biggrin1:
> 
> It was great to meet you at the play date and, yes, Amanda and I both admire Benji's coat. It is beautiful! I'd love it if Tori's adult coat turns out half as nice as his.


Aww, Leslie you are so sweet! Thanks! Lizzie, with all her chomping on Benji's coat, isn't leaving much coat on him to talk about :biggrin1:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> They are both so cute, but I have to say I do think Lizzie LOVES cheese.  Cicero cries for his morning meal because I sprinkle a little cheese on it -- and he gobbles!


What kind of cheese do you put on his meal? My two are partial to Gouda.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Poornima - those two are so adorable. You spoil your babies big time :biggrin1:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Poornima, your babies re SO cute!!! I cannot wait to see you guys when you come East. August 10th is my next playdate - put it on your calendar!!!


That's sounds great. I so look forward to meeting you and the others. I think you are about 2 hours from my place. 

We should be on Long Island by early July.

`


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

OMG they are too cute!! Lizzie is totally grinning, I love it. Those two are spoiled and loving every minute of it.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Poornima, 

I love the huge "grins" on their faces while they wait for their Gouda. They're both too cute for words. Carlito's favorite cheese is cheddar so far; I'll have to sneak him some Gouda to see if it is a case of "like father, like son"


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Poornima, Those two are the cutest!!! Lizzie really does love her Gouda Treat!!! She has almost human expressions. We are looking into vacation rentals on the North Fork of Long Island the 2nd half of July--would that be close enough to your new home to plan a playdate?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Missy said:


> Poornima, Those two are the cutest!!! Lizzie really does love her Gouda Treat!!! She has almost human expressions. We are looking into vacation rentals on the North Fork of Long Island the 2nd half of July--would that be close enough to your new home to plan a playdate?


Missy, that's great. What dates are you looking into? I would love to meet you, your DH and the furkids. Keep me posted on your dates.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey Missy, count me in for a North Fork playdate. I'll bring the wine and the pies!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh you guys, I'm jealous. Poornima hasn't even moved yet and she's got a play date to go to. We'll miss you Poornima. But know you'll always be as close as the forum.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Do you want to move with me to LI? Just think of all the fun your girls (Hu and fur) will have HA HA ......(not to mention I don't have to worry about finding petsitters :whoo: )


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

priceless pictures....I totally enjoyed them. Your furbabies are adorable.


----------



## shorthairhavmom (Apr 25, 2008)

Those pictures are too cute!!!! Lizzie looks like she is ready to burst with excitement! What a smile!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

you know, I have not heard back yet on anything. (we are being so non-committal on vacation this year) But I was so impressed with the quality and prices of water front or close rentals in North Fork as opposed to the cape. 

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*in heaven...*

The look so incredibly pleased....hmmmmm....smells so yumm. Doggies in heaven over cheese. I love it. They have beautiful coats!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Poornima! Those are adorable expressions! Lizzie is smiling!!!

Gouda is good!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Poornima, I just remembered that I also have an anticipation picture of Kubrick, hope you don't mind me adding it here? He looks a lot like Lizzie and Benji, waiting for the stick... notice the front paw waiting just off the ground. :biggrin1:

I'm using the bigger picture because you can see his eyes better... hope that's okay!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I can tell Kubrick loves his sticks as much as Cicero does. Mine brings in a stick or pine cone every chance he gets -- and runs from me. The broom stays busy around here. Kubrick is a cutie.

Poornima, I use chedder and will have to try Gouda also. I wish Cicero would just eat out of the bag, but a little something on top is not so bad to fix. I had one pet that I had to cook for just like a kid -- and learned a lesson -- don't start that again. She would not touch *anything* unless she first got her scambled egg in the morning!! Your babies are beautiful and have wonderful coats!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Carolina, what a great pictures! Just loved his little paw-itching for action! 

I, of course, don't mind you putting a pictures here. As a matter of fact, if any of you have "anticipation pictures" I invite you to post them here. 

Dale, I used to cook for Benji too as he is picky eater. His coat really improved with home cooking (Duck meat balls and carrots). Lizzie has a delicate tummy and couldn't handle anything but kibble. I had to stop homecooked food as they share their meals. I felt really sorry for Benji.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Poornima - I'd love to move with you...Long Island sounds lovely and we could keep getting pictures of Maya and Lizzie. Now that's a love match for sure. 

Lina, I love Kubrick's anticipation picture - it's so expressive, I'm glad you left it big so we could see his sweet eyes.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Poornima - we could keep getting pictures of Maya and Lizzie. Now that's a love match for sure.
> 
> .


Lizzie and Maya's pictures are my favorites so far. Thanks to Sally and Carolina, they took a couple of marvelous pictures at Jane's playdate.

One of the projects I am planning when we settle down on LI, is to print all my favorite pictures of Benji and Lizzie and make an entire wall of pictures in the new home.


----------

